# What is your domain name worth?



## DeathTouch

Someone showed me this site to tells you how much your domain name is worth. Check it out.

http://leapfish.com/


----------



## Dr Morbius

Did mine...I know it would be higher with better dictionary results..

Combined Value Score: 48
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 7
Length Score: 6
Archive.org Score: 5
Google Search Results: 8
Yahoo Search Results: 0
MSN Search Results: 5
Search Engine Score: 10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimated Base Value: $144.00
Estimated Actual Value: $3,456.00

Check out U.S.!

unpleasantstreet.com
Combined Value Score: 90
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 50
Length Score: 2
Archive.org Score: 8
Google Search Results: 67
Yahoo Search Results: 0
MSN Search Results: 153
Search Engine Score: 10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimated Base Value: $270.00
Estimated Actual Value: $12,150.00


----------



## Zombie-F

Dr Morbius said:


> Did mine...I know it would be higher with better dictionary results..
> 
> Combined Value Score: 48
> Top Level Domain Score: 10
> Unwanted Characters Score: 10
> Dictionary Word Score: 7
> Length Score: 6
> Archive.org Score: 5
> Google Search Results: 8
> Yahoo Search Results: 0
> MSN Search Results: 5
> Search Engine Score: 10
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Estimated Base Value: $144.00
> Estimated Actual Value: $3,456.00
> 
> Check out U.S.!
> 
> unpleasantstreet.com
> Combined Value Score: 90
> Top Level Domain Score: 10
> Unwanted Characters Score: 10
> Dictionary Word Score: 50
> Length Score: 2
> Archive.org Score: 8
> Google Search Results: 67
> Yahoo Search Results: 0
> MSN Search Results: 153
> Search Engine Score: 10
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Estimated Base Value: $270.00
> Estimated Actual Value: $12,150.00


Oh man, that's it! I'm selling out... I'M SELLING OUT!!! :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch

I just did my website. It says I get lots o money. who is going to buy my site. LOL.

CREATING ANALYSIS........... 
deathtouchhorrors.com
Combined Value Score: 42
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 10
Length Score: 2
Archive.org Score: 0
Google Search Results: 30
Yahoo Search Results: 241
MSN Search Results: 12
Search Engine Score: 10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimated Base Value: $126.00
Estimated Actual Value: $2,646.00


----------



## Death's Door

Here is my analysis:

Combined Value Score: 81
Top Level Domain Score: 1
Unwanted Character Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 50
Length Score: 10
Archive.org Score: 0
Google Search Results: 926
Yahoo Search Results: 238
MSN Search Results: 7
Search Engine Score: 10

Estimated Base Value: $243.00
Estimated Actual Value: $9,842.00

Not bad at all for a "Weiner"


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hmmm not bad for something I slapped together in 1/2 hour....

CREATING ANALYSIS........... 
hauntiholik.com
Combined Value Score: 45
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 7
Length Score: 8
Archive.org Score: 0
Google Search Results: 102
Yahoo Search Results: 99
MSN Search Results: 3
Search Engine Score: 10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimated Base Value: $135.00
Estimated Actual Value: $3,038.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## heresjohnny

Hey , I'm worth more than Unpleasant Street. Sorry Zombie! 

johnnyspage.com
Combined Value Score: 95
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 50
Length Score: 8
Archive.org Score: 7
Google Search Results: 19
Yahoo Search Results: 0
MSN Search Results: 11
Search Engine Score: 10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimated Base Value: $285.00
Estimated Actual Value: $13,538.00


----------



## Death's Door

Show Off!!!!


----------



## claymud

stormycanadainnights.piczo.com
Combined Value Score: 22
Top Level Domain Score: 1
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 10
Length Score: 1
Archive.org Score: 0
Google Search Results: 0
Yahoo Search Results: 0
MSN Search Results: 0
Search Engine Score: 0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimated Base Value: $66.00
Estimated Actual Value: $726.00


Thats not too bad... but who would buy it


----------



## heresjohnny

Da Weiner said:


> Show Off!!!!


Want to buy me, I mean buy it!


----------



## roadkill

roadkillscafe.com
Combined Value Score: *93*
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 50
Length Score: 6
Archive.org Score: 7
Google Search Results: 6
Yahoo Search Results: 24
MSN Search Results: 8
Search Engine Score: 10
Estimated Base Value: $279.00
Estimated Actual Value: $12,974.00

I get $12,974 for just ONE of my domains!!!!???

Criminey! Where's THAT money!?


----------



## Death's Door

> Want to buy me, I mean buy it!


I would know what to do with ya!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Members are available for purchase now?


----------



## heresjohnny

bidding starts at $13,000, but that includes all of my bad habits.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would be willing to sell mine too!
Any takers! LOL
*Combined Value Score: **83*
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 8
Length Score: 4
Archive.org Score: 41
Google Search Results: 47
Yahoo Search Results: 717
MSN Search Results: 85
Search Engine Score: 10
*Estimated Base Value: **$249.00*
*Estimated Actual Value: **$10,334.00*


----------



## Michigal

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I would be willing to sell mine too!
> Any takers! LOL


Selling your bad habits too? Well, um, let me know what they are first before I bid.


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I would be willing to sell mine too!
> Any takers! LOL
> *Combined Value Score: **83*
> Top Level Domain Score: 10
> Unwanted Characters Score: 10
> Dictionary Word Score: 8
> Length Score: 4
> Archive.org Score: 41
> Google Search Results: 47
> Yahoo Search Results: 717
> MSN Search Results: 85
> Search Engine Score: 10
> *Estimated Base Value: **$249.00*
> *Estimated Actual Value: **$10,334.00*


At least you are not selling your underwear.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> At least you are not selling your underwear.


If I were, would you be interested? lol


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If I were, would you be interested? lol


I might..Are they going to be signed? LOL.:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> I might..Are they going to be signed? LOL.:googly:


For a nominal fee, anything is possible


----------



## Death's Door

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> For a nominal fee, anything is possible


I hope there not the ones you're wearing right now!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> For a nominal fee, anything is possible


hehehe that's just disturbing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Da Weiner said:


> I hope there not the ones you're wearing right now!


If you wish them to be, that can be arranged!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hauntiholik said:


> hehehe that's just disturbing


I doubt this is that disturbing for you


----------



## Death's Door

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If you wish them to be, that can be arranged!


Nooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I doubt this is that disturbing for you


Sure it is!!! Jeff undies


----------



## roadkill

That's a TLD unto itself


----------



## Hauntiholik

LMAO!!!!! Oh look, I got a box from FE.....hey, WHAT THE???? And the sent it COD!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You still like though, right? 
It's probalby the frame?


----------



## Hauntiholik

You shouldn't have FE. Really.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Could you see this one coming??

CREATING ANALYSIS........... 
ebay.com
It has been determined based on search results that this name may be extensively valuable beyond the scope of the LeapFish.com domain analysis tool. It is recommended that you seek the services of a complete domain appraisal company rather than rely on this estimate. Thank You.


Combined Value Score: 1249
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 50
Length Score: 20
Archive.org Score: 809
Google Search Results: 108,000,000
Yahoo Search Results: 119,000,000
MSN Search Results: 3,246,755
Search Engine Score: 350

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimated Base Value: $3,747.00
Estimated Actual Value: $2,340,002.00


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is this up for bid on eBay now? lol


----------



## ScareFX

OK so I'm curious....

Results...

CREATING ANALYSIS...........
scarefx.com
Combined Value Score: 100
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 50
Length Score:  12
Archive.org Score: 8
Google Search Results: 5
Yahoo Search Results: 348
MSN Search Results: 10
Search Engine Score: 10
Estimated Base Value: $300.00
Estimated Actual Value: $15,000.00


----------



## DeathTouch

I had to check this one out. Pretty close if I might add.

CREATING ANALYSIS........... 
pumpkinrot.com
Combined Value Score: 95
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 50
Length Score: 8
Archive.org Score: 7
Google Search Results: 23
Yahoo Search Results: 96
MSN Search Results: 138
Search Engine Score: 10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimated Base Value: $285.00
Estimated Actual Value: $13,538.00

and i had to add this one in too. Look what it came up.

CREATING ANALYSIS........... 
playboy.com
It has been determined based on search results that this name may be extensively valuable beyond the scope of the LeapFish.com domain analysis tool. It is recommended that you seek the services of a complete domain appraisal company rather than rely on this estimate. Thank You.


Combined Value Score: 939
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Dictionary Word Score: 100
Length Score: 12
Archive.org Score: 707
Google Search Results: 1,010,000
Yahoo Search Results: 417,000
MSN Search Results: 107,777
Search Engine Score: 100

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimated Base Value: $2,817.00
Estimated Actual Value: $1,322,582.00


----------



## TearyThunder

*What's your site worth?*

I was sent this by a friend and thought I would share.

http://www.leapfish.com/index.php

Needless to say my sites aren't worth that much.


----------



## Zombie-F

Hmmm... HauntForum is only worth $32. I _think_ it could be worth a little more than that.


----------



## TearyThunder

HF is worth more than ANY of mine! It's just not fair lol.


----------



## otherworldly

Mine is worth $1,692? How the heck did I manage that? (not my blog, my business site) Cool link, even if it is mystifying.


----------



## ScareFX

There was a thread about this back in May.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2237


----------



## edwood saucer

That was fun - I put in GOOGLE.com and it came back $49 million dollars.


----------



## Beepem

lol, thier site only came up as 650 bucks

microsoft was like 5 million, what a mistake........


----------



## grim reaper

$11  im worthless


----------



## RAXL

monstersunleashedcomic.com
Top Level Domain Score: 10
Unwanted Characters Score: 10
Length Score: 1
Archive.org Score: 0
Google Search Results: 96
Yahoo Search Results: 24
MSN Search Results: 10
Search Engine Score: 1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimated Value: $21.00 



Sorry Reaper. Even I'm worth more than you.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I wasn't able to see this site FYI it has Spyware on it so my computer blocked it so I couldn't see where to put a domain to find it's worth.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It looks like an estate site, now.


----------



## turtle2778

ah dang i wanted to know if mine was worth anything


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

http://estibot.com/ here's a place to check.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks, Jeff!


----------

